# Raised FSH



## Loobie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Just got day 2 fsh results - 12. So cannot go ahead with IVF. All confused on what to do now.
They said to consider a blood test next month, as during previous IUI attempts did have a reasonable fsh at 8.9. But have had two raised fsh results.

Time is really not on our side now, do we go for donor eggs, consider adoption, or wait and check fsh again  .
Feel really down   it just brings back all the sadness.

Does anyone have previous experience/advice?
Thanks


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Loobie 

An FSH of 12 is not ridiculously high and some places will give you IVF with this level. 

Also FSH does seem to vary so dramatically from month to month that I wouldn't be too disheartened. Have you tried anything to lower FSH - I know that some swear by accupunture, also Wheatgrass juice/tablets are said to help 

I am the same age as you and have made the decision that if I can't conceive naturally then so be it. In a way that's easier than having to make other, bigger decisions down the line. IVF doesn't seem to be too successful with women of our age and I can't afford to have lots of fruitless attempts. 

It's understandable that you feel down, but why don't you give it a couple of months to do all you can to lower FSH - maybe cut out alcohol and caffeine (if you haven't already).  Good luck


----------



## Loobie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Violet66.
Was looking into acupuncture, just need to do some research on where to go.

In a turmoil of what to do really, just don't want to accept that we can't have children of our 'own'.

xxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I completely understand how you feel. 

I actually did look into adoption and ruled it out - I also don't think that I could use donor eggs either. As selfish as it sounds I want my own child or not at all. 

I wish I could make you 10 years younger (and me too come to that!) all I can say is to stay positive and you just NEVER know. I know so many women in their 40s have fallen PG naturally.


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Loobie, just thought I would let you know our experience of high FSH.

I had mine tested in April and it was a very high 21.1 (I am 40) we were v dissapointed and so I started accupunture and chinese herbs immediatly with a guy who dealt with infertility.  Our clinic would treat us with levels that high (we are at Bristol CRM) and I believe some others do, but we wanted to try and improve our chances by getting my levels down first.

My diet was already pretty good but I gave up tea for de-caf, started taking wheatgrass powder (or juice or frozen) in smoothies daily, tried to eat more organic foods and no chocolate.

Also I was taking Pregnacare supplements, evening primrose oil, lots of veg and fruit, no coffee, no carbonated drinks, drinking more water, no alcohol (well the odd glass of wine at the weekend).

Lentils and garlic are supposed to be good and in Zita West's book (Fertility and Conception) she also suggests many things from a Detox to an organic diet, 2 litres of water a day, cutting down salt (I make all my food from scratch), B-complex supplement (which is in Pregnacare anyway), eating legumes, cabage, oats, brussel sprouts, alfalfa sprouts and onions.  Loosing weight and gentle excercise is also recommended.

Many others also use Agnus castus and DHEA though I have not tried these.

When my FSH was tested again in May it had gone down to 4.6!! We were amazed and very happy    I am convinced the accu and herbs had a great deal to  do with my lower level as my lifestyle/diet was pretty good already.

Hope some of this helps.

Mandy x


----------



## Loobie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Reese646 (FAB news!!!!!!!!!!!!!) & Violet66 for all you kind words and advice      .

Have started ?toyahari acupuncture last week. cut down on caffeine, eat more healthy food etc (although was pretty good anyway). We have made tentative enquiries about DE IVF, as figures quoted for normal IVF seem just too low for my age (now 42), and the money pot is low.

Am coming round to the idea, but as you say, feel selfishly that I want my own child - as well as being part of DH.

Just keep hoping to get pregnant naturally. So am hoping positive outlook and acupuncture will help  ?

Thanks again
Loobie1


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Loobie1

I had raised FSH last year - it went up to 33.5, I was denied IVF treatment unless with DE.  Two months later I fell pregnant naturally.  Sadly I miscarried at 8 weeks but it can happen. 
We are looking into DE treatment at the end of this year/beginning of next. My feelings were similar to yours, I want my own genetic child, but as time goes on I'm coming round to the idea.
In the meantime though we are trying to get pregnant naturally.  I've been having acupuncture for only 1 month now, and so far it's done me loads of good.  I'm also on the healthy eating/exercise (no alcohol - boo!, or coffee). I wish you all the luck in the world and lots of fun ttc au naturale.
Matti x


----------



## Loobie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Matti

Good to hear that it is possible - but sad news that you miscarried, I really feel for you.

Hope that acupuncture works for us both  !

Loobie1
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## delhi (Apr 25, 2008)

We are starting IVF at Bourn Hall, Cambridge. I have a very high FSH 17, which normally their cut off point is 15. But this was one test and from reading comments on this site, some people have managed to lower their FSH and also it does not indicate egg size (so Ive read). Im 43, DH is 43. I have had two children previously (15yrs & 21yrs).
I am very realistic though and know the likelihood of success is slim, but I need to try before I move onto DO.
Hope this helps


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi loobie
Are your periods fairly regular? an Fsh of 12 is not that high-my fsh was 10 and i was told its very high but its true cos I was only 32 at the time. I had several ivfs , all BFNs and chemicals, poor responses but i always had 2-3 embies to transfer-all it takes is one.  you will get the De speech though-thats understandable but it does not mean you have no chance, just slimmer.
Try all you can before going down the De route, hope you dont have to but keep an open mind.
Try wheatgrass, high dose supplements, acupuncture, exercises, it does a world of good at least you will have known youve tried all you can 
I had a dd after De treatment at the age of 37. after my 5th attempt with my own eggs I did not check FSH,AMH anymore, I just knew even if its not high, your fertility is already reduced even with 1 single measurement of high fsh.
When my dd was 9months old, I geared myself up for another DE attempt at 38 to produce a sibling. It never entered my mind that I could conceive naturally as I had so many probs to conceive initially . Well, I did conceive on my own after I joined my local gym to lose a stone and eating healthy. It resulted in another dd who is 2 and her sis(DE) is 3.5yrs old. I never thought Ill have 1 kid some time ago, let alone 2!
You never know. Im not trying to put your hopes up but stranger things have happened..There are many clinics like the Lister(London) they treat women with high fsh with good results
Best of luck to you
Danni


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW Danni!  thanks, fantastic to hear. 


my view is that PROBABLY i can get pg on my own but I am doing eveyrthign i can to lengthen the odds. at my age, it is mostly a question of poor egg quality so I am taking gonal f to build up as many eggs a possible then ttc naturally. there's no question of multiples as the egg quality is so poor - I read that after 38, only 1/10 eggs is good. I reckon if I have one good egg per cycle out of 10 stimulated ones ill be helping the process along!

would you consider that option, Loobie? much cheaper - a few 100 or less each cycle. you would have to have scans at first to check it was stimming ok and then either do LH tests or take HCG trigger to ovulate then ttc at the right time.


----------

